# Mumble Server for VPSBoard?



## Mun (Jan 20, 2014)

I was thinking of getting a VPS for the community of VPSBoard so that I could host a mumble server? Anyone want this, or am I wasting my time?

http://mumble.sourceforge.net/

Mun


----------



## Nett (Jan 20, 2014)

Can be a good idea


----------



## trewq (Jan 20, 2014)

Could be cool. Why not Teamspeak?


----------



## drmike (Jan 20, 2014)

Mumble is nice and lightweight... Open too... Why not


----------



## willie (Jan 20, 2014)

It looks interesting but why does it need Qt on the SERVER side???  It's bad enough that it's needed on the client side.  Inside every one of these bloated programs I keep thinking there must be simple trying to get out.

Are there any programs like this with no GUI of any sort, that just run from the linux command line?  That would get rid of a heck of a lot of compilation dependencies and make it easier to run Beaglebone endpoints and the like.


----------



## Mun (Jan 20, 2014)

Its also secured, so I could host it on a CC IP and they wouldn't be able to track anything. (i'd never have to worry about network overages XD) 100TBs I can try


----------



## Shados (Jan 21, 2014)

drmike said:


> Mumble is nice and lightweight... Open too... Why not


If that was @trewq, I would guess he's suggesting TS3 instead because Mumble has an awful UI and worse audio, at least in my experience. May be possible to tweak the audio settings to be better than teamspeak's, but defaults are important because they're what the majority of people use.



willie said:


> It looks interesting but why does it need Qt on the SERVER side???  It's bad enough that it's needed on the client side.  Inside every one of these bloated programs I keep thinking there must be simple trying to get out.
> 
> Are there any programs like this with no GUI of any sort, that just run from the linux command line?  That would get rid of a heck of a lot of compilation dependencies and make it easier to run Beaglebone endpoints and the like.


Probably uses QT-based serialization as part of its networking. Quassel-core requires Qt for the same reason, annoyingly.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 21, 2014)

I am in favour of rar rape and mic spam.


----------



## Mun (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone wanting to test out the server please PM me and I will set you up with an IP!

Mun


----------



## trewq (Jan 21, 2014)

Shados said:


> If that was @trewq, I would guess he's suggesting TS3 instead because Mumble has an awful UI and worse audio, at least in my experience. May be possible to tweak the audio settings to be better than teamspeak's, but defaults are important because they're what the majority of people use.


Yep. I've never had a good time using Mumble. It takes ages to get configured correctly and the UI is horrid. I have been using Teamspeak for about 6 years now and hasn't been any trouble.


----------



## Mun (Jan 21, 2014)

Mun said:


> Anyone wanting to test out the server please PM me and I will set you up with an IP!
> 
> Mun



Im off to bed, I will check for PMs in the morning.


----------



## peterw (Jan 21, 2014)

trewq said:


> Yep. I've never had a good time using Mumble. It takes ages to get configured correctly and the UI is horrid. I have been using Teamspeak for about 6 years now and hasn't been any trouble.


Teamspeak is easier and just running well. I vote for a vpsboard teamspeak server.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jan 21, 2014)

I already use teamspeak for gaming so I'd also vote for a teamspeak server.  That and as peterw noted they are easy to get up and running.


----------



## Shados (Jan 21, 2014)

If it wasn't apparent from my earlier comments, I'd also prefer TS3 to Mumble, at least until the latter gets its act together.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 21, 2014)

Another second/third/fourth for TeamSpeak over Mumble.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 21, 2014)

if you want me to host it just pm me i got tons of spare bandwidth.

over 120Mbps spare with more coming soon.


----------



## johnlth93 (Jan 21, 2014)

It could be fun


----------



## blergh (Jan 21, 2014)

So set it up already!


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 21, 2014)

blergh said:


> So set it up already!


Will do it within 24 hours maybe 12 hours
I will set it up on the nocostvps node as I got 50% spare ram.


How many slots do you want?


----------



## Mun (Jan 21, 2014)

Actually it is already up, but no one PM'd me asking for its info. Sorta wanted to let people try it, and then slowly let the word spread.

Mun


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Jan 21, 2014)

How about you let some admins know about it? Surely if they like it it will spread


----------



## willie (Jan 21, 2014)

Mun said:


> Actually it is already up, but no one PM'd me asking for its info. Sorta wanted to let people try it, and then slowly let the word spread.
> 
> Mun


Hmm, people might be taking a while to get the client side sw set up before pm'ing you.  I might give it a try myself.


----------



## Mun (Jan 21, 2014)

Address: 162.250.233.178

port: 64738


----------



## MannDude (Jan 21, 2014)

Mun said:


> Address: 162.250.233.178
> 
> port: 64738


No one is there.


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2014)

So I am heads down now, but how does Mumble work in group use?  Only used it 1-to-1 before.... like VOIP alternative in office.


----------



## Mun (Jan 21, 2014)

drmike said:


> So I am heads down now, but how does Mumble work in group use?  Only used it 1-to-1 before.... like VOIP alternative in office.



Works quite well, mainly it is a push to talk environment, much like a walky talky. One person speaks others listen. I run another mumble server for my gaming network and friends, and that is the usual one I am on.



MannDude said:


> No one is there.


You still on


----------



## trewq (Jan 21, 2014)

Was just on but MannDude wouldn't talk to me.


----------



## Mun (Jan 21, 2014)

Added Manndude to the admin list.

@manndude: https://mmo-mumble.com/help/administrationguide <-- may want to read this over.

Mun


----------



## MannDude (Jan 21, 2014)

Mun said:


> Added Manndude to the admin list.
> 
> @manndude: https://mmo-mumble.com/help/administrationguide <-- may want to read this over.
> 
> Mun


Thanks 

For future reference, in user-created things like this 'MannDude' isn't always me. Pretty sure I've been in TinyChat without it actually being me, haha. 

(in this case though it was me)


----------



## Mun (Jan 21, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Thanks
> 
> For future reference, in user-created things like this 'MannDude' isn't always me. Pretty sure I've been in TinyChat without it actually being me, haha.
> 
> (in this case though it was me)


I know it was you. I secretly came over to your house and saw you online. I quickly opened my laptop and registered you and made you admin. I then installed a bunch of cameras in your house so I could always watch my favorite VPSBoard owner. (don't worry, the bed room is all clear for your lady friend and you ) XD

BTW: she is very beautiful 

Mun


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 21, 2014)

willie said:


> It looks interesting but why does it need Qt on the SERVER side???  It's bad enough that it's needed on the client side.  Inside every one of these bloated programs I keep thinking there must be simple trying to get out.
> 
> Are there any programs like this with no GUI of any sort, that just run from the linux command line?  That would get rid of a heck of a lot of compilation dependencies and make it easier to run Beaglebone endpoints and the like.


Qt isn't just a GUI framework. mumble-server doesn't have a GUI.

I also can't say that I have any problems with the Mumble GUI, and definitely not with the audio quality. What problems are others having in this regard?


----------



## Neo (Jan 22, 2014)

Its empty...


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd be scared to login to a VPSB VoIP server seeing as how ridiculous IRC can get.  I'd hope that a voice server would be heavily moderated...


----------



## Neo (Jan 23, 2014)

I am on it now, since some hours and i will stay for some hours. So if someone wants to come on do it!

I dont bite


----------

